# can anyone recommend a really good quality Absinthe?



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

can anyone recommend a really good quality Absinthe?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Absinthe is bad news! While I can not recommend a good quality one, I know that there are some out there that offer different flavors/tastes and whatnot. I've only personally tried a few kinds of absinthe from Europe....all which tasted like crap and alcohol combined. Keep in mind that most if not all absinth will taste like black licorice. I think that is what mostly turned me off for absinthe....can't stand that taste. But to answer your question, your best bet is to just try a few out and see what you like best, just be sure to limit your intake on that stuff, I dont want to hear any stories of a fellow puff.com member going crazy and cutting his/her ear off!

P.S. It does make you crazy, I know from personal experience. I'm not sure if the kind thats sold in the US is the same as in Europe....just be careful.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

There are terrible Absinthes and great ones... just like any other spirits; and it really is just like any other spirit. There are no Psychoactive ingredients found in it. It's an urban legend that it is hallucinogenic. Most people just experience a perky drunk rather than drowsy drunk. The "La Fee" stuff is good. Just make sure you prepare it right.

Paul


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

llatsni said:


> There are terrible Absinthes and great ones... just like any other spirits; and it really is just like any other spirit. There are no Psychoactive ingredients found in it. It's an urban legend that it is hallucinogenic. Most people just experience a perky drunk rather than drowsy drunk. The "La Fee" stuff is good. Just make sure you prepare it right.
> 
> Paul


I would probably take his/her words over mine. They probably have more access to the different kinds of absinthe. I do agree the La Fee stuff was fairly good. Better than any of the other kinds I had. A few of my friends didn't react to the absinthe very well, maybe it was with the other alcohol they had that night or something. They were really violent and freaking out. Maybe everyone just reacts differently. I was more of a perky drunk than I usually am when I drink as Paul had described. Basically, like with any other alcoholic beverage, just be safe.


----------



## RexBeck (Jan 19, 2009)

Oooo man, I have just _heard_ of 'American" Absinthes that are sold without the Wormwood, I'm sure a Google Search will turn something up; but if you want the real stuff You either have to import it, or buy a brewing kit.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

RexBeck said:


> Oooo man, I have just _heard_ of 'American" Absinthes that are sold without the Wormwood, I'm sure a Google Search will turn something up; but if you want the real stuff You either have to import it, or *buy a brewing kit*.


A brewing kit huh?? Wow sounds cool time to check this out!!

edit looks pretty sweet I checked it out - I wonder if this is the real deal... anyone try this??


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Try Pernod Absinthe. Here is a review.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Just found this thread, curious about Absinthe myself. Anyone else have any info or recommendations?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've posted a few times on this. Just depends on your taste. It tastes like black licorice to me, It is something everyone should try...but man does it taste like someone burnt my tongue with a lit cigar, and then poured a bottle of cheap aftershave down my throat while pu nching my face constantly. In other words....I don't like it. I'll stick to my Guinness, thank you very much.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I've had a few different absinthes in my life. Here's the deal with the stuff:

The whole thing of it being hallucinogenic is bull. Wormswood, which has thujone as the active ingredient is not hallucinogenic, and for that reason is why it is not completely illegal in the U.S. What the chemical does is it basically messes with your vision a slight amount and makes it so your eyes do not dilate as quickly. This in turn screws with how the sensors in your brain process light. The reaction that real absithe will have with your eyes is that after drinking a good amount if you were to look directly into a light you would see beams from the sourse (such as a lght bulb) instead of seeing a soft light spreading evenly as you would normally. Another example would be if you were to spit in front of yourself it would seem as if your spit was longer and slightly slower moving as the white color of your spit would contrasted with the background of your surroundings. Now I say that thujone is not completely illegal in the US because there are regulations on how much is allowed in an alcoholic beverage. This amount is lower than the real absinthe that was used in the past. Today the only places you can find the real stuff that people such as van Gogh drank is in Eastern Europe in countries like the Czech Republic. In most other countries there are regulations on how its made so it will likely have less thujone or less alcohol as the real stuff is very much over proof.

In the US the real stuff is not illegal to process. It is however illegal to sell or distribute.

If you would like to you can try ordering it offline form the Czech Republic. Though I'm pretty sure that is also illegal, though, it probably won't get you in nearly as much trouble as if you ordered CC's from the internet.

Absinthe has a licorice taste similar to Sambouca, but not as sweet and not as thick. Because of this it is not very good when drank straight. Instead, You are supposed to mix it with a sugar cube and warm water to make it more drinkable.

QUOTE=JacksonCognac;2590932]A brewing kit huh?? Wow sounds cool time to check this out!!

edit looks pretty sweet I checked it out - I wonder if this is the real deal... anyone try this??[/QUOTE]

I have tried the home made stuff from the kit. It was similar but different from the real stuff. I know that sounds weird, but what makes it different is that its not being distilled all together by you. Instead you mix the chemicals then add liquor such as Everclear for the alcohol.

Sorry about the essay. I hope this helped a bit.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Very good info Jim, thanks!


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

A whiles ago my friend had some (I think cheaper) stuff from the Czech republic. Tasted like turpentine to me.



I'm willing to try it again, but it was pretty nasty.


----------

